# New Jackson Kayak budget option - The Super Linear series



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW!! A FULL $150 less expensive!!!!! What a deal!!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Well at least you can afford a kayak and paddle at the same time with the linear series.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Well at least you can afford a kayak and paddle at the same time with the linear series.


What kind of paddle goes for $150? Not bashing, asking. I think a werner straight shaft is $200-250?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

If you're just getting your feet wet an AB paddle works and you care less if you lose it in a swim, I think they're right around $100.00.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am sorry you clowns had not figured it out yet, if you notice they are ONLY doing a rocker in linear this year. Yes they will have a new creeker soon, but now you can fix your old one.

This is the coolest thing since Jackson kayaks, wait....... it is Jackson kayaks. These guys are innovative AND cool. 

What say you?


----------

